# Cure for Fecal body odor/breath and Leaky Gas: A medical understanding of what was really happening



## lola646 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi all,

I am beyond grateful to have reached this point where I can finally share my story, and I think it will help many of you. My life has changed dramatically, and I hope many of yours will too. It started with a simple google search; "Leaky gas". I was in school studying for my doctorate and I was stressed with all the school work. Somewhat out of the blue the strangest most horrifying thing began happening. I seemed to be farting without knowing or without feeling it. The odor was pungent and disruptive and so embarrassing. I could barley concentrate on my work. This went on for 5 years. I barely made it through school, because I was always nervous that I would accidentally release a fart. The smells progressed to other odors like burned rubber, smoke, fish, sweat, rancid meat. It was so pungent it could fill a room. I wanted to die from all the comments. I was so ashamed. I went to gastroenterologist to see if I had an anal fissure, or problems with my anal tone. I went to an allergist to see if I was allergic to a food. I purchased zinc, probiotics, calcium, chlorophyll, charcoal tablets, liver cleanse and anything I saw on the internet, or written about on these forums. I bought into the nonsense of the candida diet. I thought I might have TMAU, so I tried the low choline diet. I thought maybe it was from my mouth, so I bought a tongue scraper, and therabreath toothpaste. I removed by tonsils and my wisdom teeth to no avail, and I cried every morning and every night. Finally, one day I tried something a nasal rinse which caused the smell to "release" and so I began thinking. I thought maybe it was my sinuses, but something didn't completely fit. Eventually something did make sense LPR. LPR or laryngeal pharyngeal reflux is reflux that comes all the way up to the pharynx (throat) and larynx (voice box). I had been suffering from mucus in my throat, and acidy feeling with a bad taste in my throat, though I didn't have the chest pain typical of heartburn. (My LPR was probably bought on by stress) In LPR the reflux amount is small, so it doesn't harm the esophagus, but it is enough to harm the delicate tissue of the throat and back of the nose (nasopharynx). I thought my reflux might be going into my sinuses, but my sinuses were draining, so I wondered how the bacteria could be building up in them. Eventually it clicked: what if it was my ears?? At night as I lay with my head turned to one side, I consistently was refluxing into my eustachian tube ( the tube that leads from the throat into the middle ear). The acid and bacteria built up in my middle ear. The eustachian tube normally stays closed except when swallowing, yawning, while performing the Valsalva maneuver, or sporadically 1-2 times per hour to equalize ear pressure. LPR causes the eustachian tube to swell, fill with acid and bacteria, and dry up, and the middle ear fills with bacteria and has difficulty draining. (I am unsure if the acid reaches the middle ear, or bacteria simply travel in form the eustachian tube) Eventually the middle ear contents will drain as the mucus in the back of the nose thins or swallowing is performed, or pressure equalizes. As the putrid, acidy, bacterial contents release from the middle ear into the back of the throat, the bad smell fills the area. I too was somewhat skeptical at first. How can so little fluid can cause such a bad smell, but trial and error has proved me right. Have you ever noticed a bad taste in the back of your throat right after a release? FYI the reason the candida diet or any other healthy eating modification may help people on these forums is because healthy eating decreases reflux, not because you are eradicating fungus from your system. If you had a systemic fungal infection you would be in a hospital dying. I am still playing around with an exact approach, but I am completely in control of preventing a release. Currently I take H2 blockers daily to help with the swelling of the eustachian tube from acid. Most importantly, I perform a nasal rinse/irrigation when I wake up in the morning, before I go to sleep, and after meals. I tilt my head back, close the soft palate and allow xylitol saline rinse (xylitol kills bacteria better and thins mucus) mixture to fill my nose. Then, I tilt my head forward and let it drain. Subsequently I turn my head to either side and pop my ears ( via Valsalva maneuver). For the next few minutes I swallow a bunch of times to let the eustachian tube open and close and let the middle ear drain all the bad smelling fluid. I want to experiment with a balloon device to inflate the middle ear and promote drainage after performing an nasal rinse, but haven't yet. I have to perform it multiple times per day depending on how much I refluxed during the night, and during the day, and also because I am still working on completely clearing this bacterial fluid from my ear, as I believe there is a certain amount of fluid that consistently remains in there.

Let me know if you have any questions, that need to be clarified. I wrote this somewhat quickly. I am now a practicing health care professional, (though not a doctor), and I hope this can be useful. There is always hope!


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

So it is not coming from your as$? You sure ? : )


----------



## Adeno7 (Mar 8, 2019)

I don't think You have leaky gas as rest of us!


----------



## lola646 (Mar 4, 2019)

My point is that I was certain it was gas because it smelled like poo. I even was able to feel it leaking out . The mind is very powerful and can play tricks on us . What may seem like leaky gas may have a completely different source.


----------



## grisiton (Aug 5, 2021)

Although it seems strange, there are such cases. This smell of feces can be the cause of sinus and respiratory infections. These can be caused by bronchitis, viral colds, strep throat, and more. When bacteria move from your nose into your throat, it can cause your breath to have an incredibly unpleasant odor. Poor oral hygiene also can cause your breath to smell like poop. Failing to brush and floss your teeth properly and regularly can make your breath smell because plaque and bacteria accumulate on and between your teeth. Food that’s not removed by flossing stays between your teeth, causing your breath to smell unpleasant. You can find some tips and treatment here Patient Treatment Areas: Everything You Need to Know. Although it is a delicate problem, we can also solve it.


----------

